
What actually happens if a city gets nuked [video] - MKais
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iPH-br_eJQ
======
flyingfences
One of the greatest articles that I have ever read was a narrative of some of
the people who survived the Hiroshima bombing, recounted a year after the
event.
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1946/08/31/hiroshima](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1946/08/31/hiroshima)

------
madacoo
# August 6, 1945

    
    
      In the Enola Gay
      five minutes before impact
      he whistles a dry tune
    
      Later he will say
      that the whole blooming sky
      went up like an apricot ice.
    
      Later he will laugh and tremble
      at such a surrender, for the eye
      of his belly saw Marilyn's skirts
      fly over her head for ever
    
      On the river bank,
      bees drizzle over
      hot white rhododendrons
    
      Later she will walk the dust,
      a scarlet girl
      with her whole stripped skin
      at her heel, stuck like an old
      shoe sole or mermaid's tail
    
      Later she will lie down
      in the flecked black ash
      where the people are become
      as lizards or salamanders
      and, blinded, she will complain
      Mother you are late. So late
    
      Later in dreams he will look
      down shrieking and see
    
      ladybirds
      ladybirds
    

_Alison Fell_

~~~
daveslash
I had not seen or hear-of this poem before. I'm familiar with the bombing of
Hiroshima from a historical standpoint, but I can't say that I really
_understood_ this poem. I searched online for an explanation. I found this
document. It looks like some sort of literature homework. It helped quite a
bit.

[http://essalanglit.weebly.com/uploads/1/0/5/4/10543533/augus...](http://essalanglit.weebly.com/uploads/1/0/5/4/10543533/august_6_1945.pdf)

------
jscheel
In my agency days, I produced this video (which was part of a larger campaign
about surviving a nuclear attack in a city). Was a ton of fun, and quite
sobering: [https://vimeo.com/29382035](https://vimeo.com/29382035)

------
victoro0
A nuke would not "desintegrate" steel-reinforced concrete buildings.

------
edpichler
For me, throwing bombs like this in Hiroshima and Nagasaki are as evil as the
holocaust.

~~~
bitlax
What's your reasoning?

~~~
edpichler
I don't see a difference on the evilness rate of who kills a two hundred
thousand or who kill a million civilians. I understand each side had different
reasons, but I am talking just about the evilness on that. During the war,
everybody is evil.

~~~
bitlax
Oh ok, so your personal definition of evil just includes every belligerent
act.

~~~
edpichler
Yes, when civilians are involved.

~~~
bitlax
Right, so if someone takes military action with a non-zero chance of civilian
death then they have committed an evil on par with the holocaust, no?

~~~
edpichler
If he kills thousands, for sure. No difference between thousands or millions,
it is the same evilness rate. After some point, there is no difference in
cruelty.

~~~
bitlax
What is that point? What is the moral difference between hundreds and
thousands, or dozens and hundreds.

------
clSTophEjUdRanu
You never nuke a city once. To overwhelm missile defense you must send many
nukes to increase your odds of success.

So imagine multiple nukes peppering the same city.

